# does an oscar only grow to the tank size?



## cray (Feb 4, 2010)

will an oscar only grow to fit the tank, or will he grow to normal size (if properly taken care of) even if only in a....say 10 gallon tank (not true, but thats teh extreme that i could think of) his whole life. Somebody gave me a 5 incher.....already posted about that....and they had in a 10 gallon and they said he was same size for 2 years in that tank and they said when they bought, the lfs said they will grow to their tank, so the 10 gallon was fine. Thats a bunch of BS if u ask me, but i dont know anything about oscars. He is in my 46 for now, even though i dont want him cause i think even my tank is too small.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Any large fish in a cramp space will be stun in growth.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Agreed Boost^. If he grew any larger then the tank he bust out of it.


----------



## cray (Feb 4, 2010)

so....that means that they do grow to fit their tank size? I was arguing with my wife that they will grow dispite teh tank size.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

It will grow at a much slower rate then a regular fish. Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate levels will probably go out the roof. It probably will die before it can reach old age.

Their life expectancy will depend on where they live.


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

NO!!!!

They will outgrow the tank. They stun abit but will get to their adult size of 12"-14"

Its like said above, stun is cost by poor waterquality not the size of your tank. If the oscar stuns its because something is done wrong.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) As stated above, the normal pattern of growth will be stunted. The fish will continue to grow despite the cramped quarters but at a reduced rate. Insufficient water to maintain healthy parameters. Insufficient space to maintain natural movement. The life span will be drastically reduced & as a result the fish will never reach it's full potential. "T"


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Size of the tank can contribute to the poor water quality. It's like living in its own poop.

The OP said that the oscar live in a 10 gallon for 2 years and only reach 5 inches. It should have been 10-14 inches by now. (I mean come on! My JD grow to 8 inches in just 9-10 months). Remember that JDs suppose to grow much slower than oscars. The OP's oscar is stunned for sure but if you give him the right condition and good care like you mention then he should reach his adult size pretty soon (6 months or so). In the right condition he/she will be more colorful/active and you will probably enjoy him/her more.


----------



## thejam20 (Jun 18, 2007)

all the oscars *** seen in far to small tanks all seem to grow to proper size, but have health problems. hole in the head for example and gill curl.


----------

